# We are all ugly and alone...



## STARP_JVP (Aug 11, 2005)

Well, maybe not. I know I am. But I'm sure there are two or three people around here who have hundreds of friends and were _really_ popular at school. Anyone...anyone...hello?

Anyway, I'd like you please to inform everybody of the geekiest thing you have ever said or done. This game will rub off on you, sooner or later. When was the moment you realised "oh, crap! I'm a geek!"

For me, it was a Saturday night three or four years ago. Me and about six friends were sitting in my living room. Two of us were reading D&D manuals and/or adjusting characters, two of us were playing _Magic: The Gathering_, another two of us were playing the _Star Trek _CCG and we were all watching _Deep Space Nine._

I looked around the room, and said "Oh, Christ, what have I become?"

Then I kept playing. Of course I did.

And I've never looked back.


----------



## Arcane Runes Press (Aug 11, 2005)

The geekiest moment I ever had happened ages ago, and it really wasn't all that bad. 

A buddy and I had decided to just hang around his place that night, instead of going out - we were young and poor. So, anyway, we were flipping through comics when his roommate brought over his very attractive girlfriend, and proceeded to have incredibly loud sex with her in the next room. 

About 10 minutes into their little fleshy symphony, I just started laughing. My friend stared at me, so I pointed at the door and said "That's how close he is to a woman right now", then held up the Justice League comic I was reading to a splash page of Wonder Woman and said "and this is how close we are."  

We couldn't stop laughing for about 15 minutes. 


Patrick Y.


----------



## Aeson (Aug 11, 2005)

I went to a face to face meeting with a woman I met on the internet. We were both geeks but I think scared her a bit with my geekeyness.. We meet at a comic shop which had closed by the time we got there. We went my car but could not decide where to go. We sat in the car talking comics and gaming for hours. That was as close to a date I've ever had and it was years ago.

We talked online and on the phone a couple times after but she stopped talking to me.


----------



## RajAhten (Aug 11, 2005)

Ya well still being in high school I would say that it depends on what you say is a geek, I mean I play dnd here and there and video games so I admit Im a geek, but i only do this with people online and a few other friends some friends dont play some play different things like I have a group of people who play super smash like a lot and i play that with them but nothing else, and another good group of friends to just play anything. On the other hand I am also a runner at my school and do track and I have other friends girls and guys where I just hang out and do regular stuff go to movies parties ect... So pretty much I think of myself as not just a geek but many things.

As for most geekiest moment umm well havnt had one as funny as arcane runes but i dont know cant really think of anything im pretty laid back


----------



## The Thayan Menace (Aug 11, 2005)

My geekiest moment arrived when I read this story about 1,000 YEARS of POWER and I e-mailed the link to everyone I knew.


----------



## Skrit (Aug 11, 2005)

I used to play hockey when I was younger and my body wasn't so broken.. We used to goto different tournaments, generally to have a good time and trash hotels..

One game (used to play at least two a day in tournaments) we were getting hammered, we already lost one game and this one wasn't going well. I think it was some time in the second period we were down 3 or 4 by then, weh my geekist moment hit.. We had a few idiots on our team (Tournament teams were made up of people from our league that normally didn't play together) that believed if we weren't winning then lets hurt someone..

One of our Defensemen Devistates the other othe team's Right winger in the cornor of the boards. Everyone was shoked and silent, not thinking of who I was around,I was on our bench at the time I mistakenly said "ouch, he obvousily failed his Save VS. Death". Well my whole team (and the linesman) stared at me like WTF. It took some explaining (A very lot) to other my team what that ment. I believe I was called Dork for a long time after that =)


----------



## Wormwood (Aug 11, 2005)

I turned down sex to watch Battlestar Galactica.


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 11, 2005)

Well, at GenCon 2003, right after the Ennies ceremony, Cthulu's Librarian, Eric Noah and I had a conversation about the fact that all three of us are librarians.   As a matter of fact, I believe Eric referred to it later as a Geek-Fest.


----------



## Thunt (Aug 11, 2005)

It was when I briefly but seriously thought about how hard it would be to purchase some body armour, weapons, cape and a mask and become a real life crime fighter.


----------



## Belen (Aug 11, 2005)

Buttercup said:
			
		

> Well, at GenCon 2003, right after the Ennies ceremony, Cthulu's Librarian, Eric Noah and I had a conversation about the fact that all three of us are librarians.   As a matter of fact, I believe Eric referred to it later as a Geek-Fest.




I am married to a librarian.  I believe that she prefers the term "nerd" to "geek."


----------



## JPL (Aug 11, 2005)

My date for prom was a picture of She-Hulk.

She ended up going home with one of the football players.

Why, Jennifer?  WHY???


----------



## ThirdWizard (Aug 11, 2005)

My entire life is a waltz of geekdom, there is no defining moment.

You could say it was when I started watching the origional Star Trek at age 4 with my parents and could quote it in Kindergarden.
You could say it was when I started playing D&D over the phone because noone played around where I lived.
You could say it was when my first girlfriend (for 6 months) lived in Sweden and we only talked over ICQ and had a few phone calls.
You could say it was when I started staying current with new anime releases... in Japan.
You could say it was when I recieved my degree in Computer Science... and then proceded to be jobless and living in my parents' basement.
You could say it was when I got a computer tower with lights and a window.

And on... and on... and on...


----------



## JPL (Aug 11, 2005)

Also...I have written over 300 Star Trek fan fics, all of which deal with potentially erotic encounters between Lt. Commander J'pel [based on myself] and various women of the Trek Universe.

And in every one of them, J'pel gets shot down and ends up alone.

Why, Uhura?  WHY?


----------



## Red Baron (Aug 11, 2005)

JPL said:
			
		

> My date for prom was a picture of She-Hulk.
> 
> She ended up going home with one of the football players.
> 
> Why, Jennifer?  WHY???



You, my friend, have just made me laugh, loudly and at length. Teh fonny, c'est ici.


----------



## Drkfathr1 (Aug 11, 2005)

Thunt said:
			
		

> It was when I briefly but seriously thought about how hard it would be to purchase some body armour, weapons, cape and a mask and become a real life crime fighter.




Hey, me too! It was after seeing Tim Burton's Batman. 

Thankfully I don't still think of doing that...

Nope. Not me. I sure don't.


----------



## fafhrd (Aug 11, 2005)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> I turned down sex to watch Battlestar Galactica.




When I was moving from Miami to Tucson, the season finale happened to fall while were driving through Texas. My girlfriend and I called the front desk of every hotel and motel in 100 miles to find one with the SciFi channel. Alas, it was not to be.


----------



## derbacher (Aug 11, 2005)

JPL said:
			
		

> Also...I have written over 300 Star Trek fan fics, all of which deal with potentially erotic encounters between Lt. Commander J'pel [based on myself] and various women of the Trek Universe.
> 
> And in every one of them, J'pel gets shot down and ends up alone.
> 
> Why, Uhura?  WHY?




Gawd, I just LMAO!   

Now I have to go check what my kids have been writing on that d@%& Harry Potter fanfic site...


----------



## caudor (Aug 11, 2005)

The moment I realized I entered geekdom was way back in high school.  My group used to play D&D 1st Ed. in a room after school.  I was pretty new to the game but already hooked at that point.

Anyway, after the game I was excited and I went down the hall yelling back to my friends, "I killed the giant tick!  I am the tick slayer man!".  I figured nobody else would still be at school. Just then I rounded a corner and there was the entire drill team messing around with flags in the hall.  I'll never forget the faces on those girls.  The only girl on the drill team I did know pretended she didn't know me after that.


----------



## tetsujin28 (Aug 11, 2005)

STARP_JVP said:
			
		

> Well, maybe not. I know I am. But I'm sure there are two or three people around here who have hundreds of friends and were _really_ popular at school. Anyone...anyone...hello?



As a general rule, I have found that anyone who considers high school the 'best years of their life' is really not someone you want to know


----------



## sniffles (Aug 11, 2005)

tetsujin28 said:
			
		

> As a general rule, I have found that anyone who considers high school the 'best years of their life' is really not someone you want to know




Agreed!

My realization of my inner geekdom occurred when my fiance and I were watching 'Hercules - The Legendary Journeys' on tv and someone was trying to set a cart full of hay on fire and push it through a gate, failing miserably. We looked at each other and remarked that he must have failed his Dex roll.


----------



## the black knight (Aug 11, 2005)

I have turned down weekends of sex for marathon games too many times to count. Funny, it only seems to make them hornier.


----------



## Belen (Aug 11, 2005)

No idea when I realized my geekdom, although maybe it was the "Hardy Boys" TV show I produced for my 5th grade class.

I realized how awesome it was to be dating a geek when my girlfriend (now wife) assigned a pleasant action to every number on a d20 and had me roll.

Yes, I introduced her to D&D and it was my greatest achievement!


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 11, 2005)

I've known I was a nerd for a long time, but it never particularly bothered me. I was not unduly ostracized in school for my hobby, and managed to make it through with a lot of acquaintances and quite a few close friends. 

That being said, my nerdiest moment was probably one morning when I was taking my sister to school. I'd been playing a lot of Star Wars, and happened to be thinking about it as I navigated the icy roadway. She accidently set her elbow on the "window down" button on her side, rolling the window down and letting the cold outdoor air in to the still-cold van. Without a moment's hesitation, I yell, "Dammit Callee! Roll up the window! You're venting atmosphere!"

And then I thought, "Oh my God...that was the nerdiest thing I have ever unintentionally said." 

...and it still is.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 11, 2005)

tetsujin28 said:
			
		

> As a general rule, I have found that anyone who considers high school the 'best years of their life' is really not someone you want to know



 Bit o' the ol' persecution complex? 

I dug high school. The only reason that it wasn't the "best years of my life" is because I had not yet met my wife. High school rocked.


----------



## Nomad4life (Aug 11, 2005)

Because I was such a big dork in high school, I got really depressed- my life degenerated into drugs, booze, heavy metal, and whatever forms of self-destruction I could find.



The effect being that I was really popular in college.  Sometimes when something went wrong, such as someone puking all over themselves at a party, I would yell out “CRITICAL FAAAAILURE!!!!”  Eventually, people around me picked it up and started using it too…  Never having any idea they were screaming D&D terms in rooms full of hot women.



Man, those were the days.  I’d never want to re-live them, but I’m glad I had them.


----------



## devilbat (Aug 11, 2005)

My geekiest moment had to be when a bunch of the players from our weekly D&D game went to a club, to party and meet women.  We ended up sitting around the bar, discussing the characters exploits of the previous session.


----------



## Merlion (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmmm....not to bring down the fun mood or anything, but I honestly really dislike terms like "geek", "nerd", "dork" etc etc. In any context. I dont like to label myself, or have other people label me.


I'm a human being. My primary areas of interest are indeed stories and ideas and games...fantasy and horror and science fiction, philosophy, religion...all these things.


I've had moments like the ones described here. But its not "geeky", its simply a person living their life and loving what they love.


Partially its just cause I dont like labels, and partially its because for me, those terms have been used so much in such derogatory and pejorative ways, its like...certain racial epithets that I will not type here.


----------



## MadMaxim (Aug 11, 2005)

Well, I'd say one of the times my geekiness really showed was when I and the rest of the group went bowling and we started using D&D terminology. For example when one of us got a strike, we all agreed that he/she must have been using Power Attack... Just one of those days, I guess. Got to love being a geek/nerd/whatever-you-call-it


----------



## STARP_JVP (Aug 11, 2005)

Merlion said:
			
		

> Hmmm....not to bring down the fun mood or anything, but I honestly really dislike terms like "geek", "nerd", "dork" etc etc. In any context. I dont like to label myself, or have other people label me.
> 
> 
> I'm a human being. My primary areas of interest are indeed stories and ideas and games...fantasy and horror and science fiction, philosophy, religion...all these things.
> ...




Embrace the geek, man. Accept it - learn to tame the geek within, make it your friend. We are all geeks - you are among your people. It's time to face up to who you are...


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Aug 11, 2005)

the black knight said:
			
		

> I have turned down weekends of sex for marathon games too many times to count. Funny, it only seems to make them hornier.



 Who? The other players you gamed with? 

The geekiest moment I can think of would be when Futurama was about to start and there was an article in Spin magazine about the show. The reporter visited the writers of the show, and wrote that there was, on the table in the room, the _Dungeon Master's Guide to Monsters_. At that moment, that reporter was the stupidest man alive...

AR


----------



## STARP_JVP (Aug 12, 2005)

the black knight said:
			
		

> I have turned down weekends of sex for marathon games too many times to count. Funny, it only seems to make them hornier.




And truly, he was the Lord of the Geeks. All lesser Geeks bowed down to him as their master.


----------



## Alenda (Aug 12, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I am married to a librarian.  I believe that she prefers the term "nerd" to "geek."




Darn tootin'! Of course, I'm a librarian who works with digital information rather than books, so I am both a nerd and a computer geek.


----------



## Alenda (Aug 12, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> No idea when I realized my geekdom, although maybe it was the "Hardy Boys" TV show I produced for my 5th grade class.
> 
> I realized how awesome it was to be dating a geek when my girlfriend (now wife) assigned a pleasant action to every number on a d20 and had me roll.




Belen is being very modest. I won't go into details about the "pleasant actions" that were assigned to the d20, but let's just say if he rolled a 1, he got a chaste kiss and if he rolled a 20 he got AHEM... a romantic crit.


----------



## BlackSilver (Aug 12, 2005)

Geek.... me, a geek?

Emm- I game, I play video games- that is about the most geek I get.  Beyond that I do not really see myself as a geek.

Oh, and I hang out here once in a while.  Here and I was going to say I wasn't a geek and have never been one.


----------



## caudor (Aug 12, 2005)

I think I can clear up some confusion...

There are actually two types of geeks:  garage geeks and pocket-protector geeks.

Garage Geeks - these are born-to-be-geek geeks.  Everything about them--appearance, the way they laugh, interests, clothes, and hobbies spells geek.  Most have a very high intelligence and IQ, but suffer somewhat in social circles.  A garage geek is one who would build a computer in his garage.  Some garage geeks bear their geekdom in silence, feeling somewhat cursed. Most embrace their geekdom and search out other geeks as companions.

Pocket-protector Geek - these are otherwise average people who have been transformed into a geek, either because of a new interest or hobby or some life-altering event. They envy the garage geeks, but would not actually desire to become one.  Some pocket-protector geeks exhibit only one or two geeks traits, but you would never guess they are geeks in other settings.  Some pocket-protector value their geek traits and openly wear symbol of geekdom (a pocket protector, for example).  Others are keenly aware they have geek traits, but try to hide them when around non-geeks.

There may be other types of geeks I'm not aware of...perhaps the quasi-geek; the athletic geek, etc.


----------



## STARP_JVP (Aug 12, 2005)

How about the geek who invents terminology to describe other geeks?


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 12, 2005)

STARP_JVP said:
			
		

> How about the geek who invents terminology to describe other geeks?



All hail META-GEEK!


----------



## caudor (Aug 12, 2005)

OK, I guess you guys got me pegged


----------



## JesterPoet (Aug 12, 2005)

Merlion said:
			
		

> Hmmm....not to bring down the fun mood or anything, but I honestly really dislike terms like "geek", "nerd", "dork" etc etc. In any context. I dont like to label myself, or have other people label me.
> 
> 
> I'm a human being. My primary areas of interest are indeed stories and ideas and games...fantasy and horror and science fiction, philosophy, religion...all these things.
> ...





Why waste time disliking the term?  When you spend your effort railing against those who would label you, you give them power.    If you embrace the names they offer up for you, you deny such people that power.

You can be whatever you want.  Me?  I'm a geek.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 12, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> I am married to a librarian.  I believe that she prefers the term "nerd" to "geek."




my librarian wife prefers geek to nerd - she says that geek implies a more technological bent. 
she is definatly a Libraian techie.


----------



## Rel (Aug 12, 2005)

Alenda said:
			
		

> I won't go into details about the "pleasant actions" that were assigned to the d20, but let's just say if he rolled a 1, he got a chaste kiss and if he rolled a 20 he got AHEM... a romantic crit.




So, do you have like DR 10/piercing?  <- That's my geekiest moment, right there folks!


----------



## Umbran (Aug 12, 2005)

Merlion said:
			
		

> I dont like to label myself, or have other people label me.




Unfortunately, you're a member of a species  with brains that work off patterns - which means archetypes and groupings are natural ways for people to think.  

The problem isn't with being labelled - it is with how folks choose to use the label.  The label is a tool, and it can be used for either good or ill.  While I understand that you've been on the short end of that particular stick, people are going to continue waving it around, so we have to deal with it. 



> I'm a human being.




But that's a label right there, isn't it?  You didn't seem to mind applying that one to yourself.


----------



## Rel (Aug 12, 2005)

I, for one, resent be labeled as a "human being".  I prefer the term "meat popsicle".  I'm a geeky meat popsicle though.


----------



## reedu21 (Aug 12, 2005)

My gaming friends and I used to tell one another to "Roll Initiative" whenever we'd have a disagreement.  Occasionally we used the term with our co-workers and boss at the pizza joint.  Those were the good old days.


----------



## JamesDJarvis (Aug 12, 2005)

Geeks and Nerds are two different breeds of cat.  A lot of folks here should really know the difference.  Nerds do nerdy things to amuse and enlighten themselves while geeks do things which are amusing to others but others would never do on purpose.

Nerds know what all the Trek rank insignias and uniforms look like.

Geeks get into arguments in cons with each other while wearing trek uniforms about said insignias.


----------



## Merlion (Aug 13, 2005)

> Why waste time disliking the term? When you spend your effort railing against those who would label you, you give them power. If you embrace the names they offer up for you, you deny such people that power





I think you misunderstand. Its not just...or even primarily, those who want to use these things in a derogatory insulting way.

Its simply that I dont like self-limiting. I dont want to say "I am this" because in truth, I am many things. 

By extension, I dont like having those limits applied by others either. When someone says that your a "geek" or a "nerd" or a "jock" or a "brain" or any of the other little cultural labels (most of which come out of our "education" system), they are generally putting you in a very small box, and will be surprised, disbelieving, angry or various other negative reactions if you do or say anything that doesnt fit into that box.




> You can be whatever you want. Me? I'm a geek.





And, in the way people define that word, so am I...but that is not all that I am, and so I dont limit myself to being "a geek". I am myself, with many aspects, interests, thoughts, feelings and actions.




> Unfortunately, you're a member of a species with brains that work off patterns - which means archetypes and groupings are natural ways for people to think.





True, and oftentimes thats good. However I am also a member of a species with conciousness and free will, that therefore can decide when grouping may not be the best aproach. Such as when dealing with other people. Nobody really fits into the neat little boxes some people insist on trying to put others into.





> The problem isn't with being labelled - it is with how folks choose to use the label. The label is a tool, and it can be used for either good or ill. While I understand that you've been on the short end of that particular stick, people are going to continue waving it around, so we have to deal with it.




For me, the problem is with being labeled, by others or especially by myself. Even if it is used in a good way, its still a label, a box, a limitation. Its also inacurate, because no label can encompass everything that I am.

Also, again, I havent really had the term used against my that much, in terms of being used as an outright insult. My parents didnt subject me to our "education" system, so I wasnt usualy in sitautions involving abuse that I couldnt get away from...but I have had people use it at me in a way that, while not pejorative, was so sterotypical and limiting that it may as well have been


And, one only has to deal with it, as an adult anyway, if one chooses to.





> But that's a label right there, isn't it?





In the very broad sense yes...in the sense relative to this discussion, no not at all. "human" is my species. It is a physical designation, just like saying I have brown eyes isnt a "label" its a physical fact.

its not a cultural label implying sterotypes and limitations.



I have no problem with people using these kinds of terms in a positive sense if thats what they want to do. But I dont self identify or attempt to place myself using limited single terms. If someone wants to know about me, I will tell them about me. Theres no one or two labels that will describe who or what I am.

I am *me*, no more, and no less.


----------



## I'm A Banana (Aug 13, 2005)

> Its simply that I dont like self-limiting. I dont want to say "I am this" because in truth, I am many things.




Geekitude is like alignment: it is descriptive, not proscriptive. It is not all you are, merely a shorthand for some things. 

One could call me as geek. Even though I work out regularly and date models and enjoy a Yankees game and get in bar brawls (woo!) and eat steak and have a tan and do hundreds of other non-geeky things.

But in as much as I'm spending my day talking on a D&D website and working on Final Fantasy Zero and wearing some bent glasses and browsing Slashdot, I've got geek qualities.

Just because someone "is a jock" doesn't mean they don't enjoy musical theatre. It's descriptive, not proscriptive.


----------



## Merlion (Aug 13, 2005)

> Geekitude is like alignment: it is descriptive, not proscriptive




Except that when the vast majority of people use it, it IS proscriptive. Same with all the other sterotype-based labels and boxes people use.


And, I am an accuracy nut. To me, saying "I am a geek" is a false thing to say, because while it may be true, its only a small part of the truth.


----------



## The Shaman (Aug 13, 2005)

I realized I was a geek when I started posting on gaming websites.


----------



## STARP_JVP (Aug 13, 2005)

JamesDJarvis said:
			
		

> Geeks and Nerds are two different breeds of cat. A lot of folks here should really know the difference. Nerds do nerdy things to amuse and enlighten themselves while geeks do things which are amusing to others but others would never do on purpose.
> 
> Nerds know what all the Trek rank insignias and uniforms look like.
> 
> Geeks get into arguments in cons with each other while wearing trek uniforms about said insignias.




See, I'd rank a nerd as worse than a geek. I'd say that a geek is someone who plays D&D and watches_ Doctor Who_. A nerd is someone who thinks he's an elven Time Lord.

Also, I'd like to point out the major difference between the two:

Nerds are smart.


----------



## Kisanji Arael (Aug 13, 2005)

JamesDJarvis said:
			
		

> Geeks and Nerds are two different breeds...




Yeah, exactly. My friends and I have been discussing this for years, and I think what it comes down to this.

A nerd doesn't specialize. He might do MtG, he might program, he might solve quantum physics in his sleep (trust me, I'm not joking), but he dabbles in a little bit of everything. Geeks may be similar, but the difference lies in the zealousness, A trekkie geek will pull a knife on a Star Wars geek who insults the Vulcan ears. The Tolkien geek will have mastered Elvan _ and _ have done his best to make an elven sword. The first time you'll see a math geek cry is when he realizes he can't remember as much of Pi as the week before. The nerd will shrug it off and move on to the square root of 2 or 3. When the nerd hits his peek in a subject, he'll expand. When a geek hits his peek, he'll keep going. 

That being said, my friends have formed NAAN (National Association for the Advancement of Nerdkind) and my geekiest moment was probably when I agreed to form a protectorate to defend them. Apparently their photon blasters weren't having enough effect.

No, I'm wrong. It was the week I spent drawing Elven characters all over my body.


----------



## megamania (Aug 14, 2005)

In fourth grade we were learning about geological differences.  I mean by that Plains, Mountains, Tundra etc.  A project we did including taking small amounts of paint and folding the paper.  Then we had to set up cities and towns.

Hulk city
Hulk Town
Hulk Village
Hulkton
Hulkson

and that was when I reliezed I had a problem and now some 25 years later think I needed professional help for.

I've grown up from speaking like the Hulk and now amuse myself getting reactions from old people when I read (softly- not to myself) Monster Manuals.

Now I am teaching my kids the same things as both are hooked on Overpower the superhero card game of the 90's.


----------



## warlord (Aug 14, 2005)

This just happened yesterday. My birthday's coming up so my Grandma asks "What do want for your birthday?". Before I can open my mouth she's telling me to not to ask for anything roleplaying related. To make it worse my Mom tells if I keep playing D&D as much as I do I'll never get married or have kids. The sad thing is that I only play about 3 times a month.


----------



## Viking Bastard (Aug 14, 2005)

I was awarded the title of 'Head Geek' at my Junior College's graduation last spring.

It was beautiful.

I also worked as the assistant librarian at the school's library.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Aug 14, 2005)

In group theraby back in 1991. I was surrounded by geeks. We all shared a common trait that I managed to overcome: Anti-Socialness. I managed to make a lifetime friend from it, and I'm going to be his best man in 3 months. He is the same guy that turned me into a gamer!


----------



## megamania (Aug 14, 2005)

Viking Bastard said:
			
		

> I was awarded the title of 'Head Geek' at my Junior College's graduation last spring.
> 
> It was beautiful.
> 
> I also worked as the assistant librarian at the school's library.




It was worded differently but I was voted as such in High School.  Bastiches.  If they only knew.


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Aug 14, 2005)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> I turned down sex to watch Battlestar Galactica.




I turned down sex to see Star Wars Episode I......for the second time.

It was actually a better movie the second time...........




Why are you all looking at me like that?


----------



## Viking Bastard (Aug 14, 2005)

megamania said:
			
		

> It was worded differently but I was voted as such in High School. Bastiches. If they only knew.



Well, it was meant in a nice way in my case.


----------



## Rel (Aug 14, 2005)

warlord said:
			
		

> This just happened yesterday. My birthday's coming up so my Grandma asks "What do want for your birthday?". Before I can open my mouth she's telling me to not to ask for anything roleplaying related.




"Might I suggest CASH, then?"



> To make it worse my Mom tells if I keep playing D&D as much as I do I'll never get married or have kids. The sad thing is that I only play about 3 times a month.




Quite simply put, your mother is wrong.  I was gaming much more frequently than I do now when my wife and I got engaged.

Don't give up what you love for the sake of trying to catch a mate unless a lifetime of resentment appeals to you.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 14, 2005)

Watching Star Trek: TNG at a con with a group of friends.... The con took an hour break that year so people could watch TNG and a group of us sat in a suite and yelled catcalls at the TV.   

It was one ep where they had this scene with Worf and Troi in her quarters and he goes to leave, hesitate, turn around.... And this one guy I know yelled from the back of the room, "KISS HER, YOU DOPE!!" And damned if they didn't get in a good liplock as we all laughed like crazy!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 14, 2005)

tetsujin28 said:
			
		

> As a general rule, I have found that anyone who considers high school the 'best years of their life' is really not someone you want to know




I'd answer that with a loud, "HELL NO!!!" Because it wasn't "the best years of my life". No friends during high school. I didn't get friends until a couple of years after when I went to my first Trek con and signed up for the local Starfleet chapter. That was the beginnings of my "geekiness reign"...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 14, 2005)

JesterPoet said:
			
		

> Why waste time disliking the term?  When you spend your effort railing against those who would label you, you give them power.    If you embrace the names they offer up for you, you deny such people that power.
> 
> You can be whatever you want.  Me?  I'm a geek.




Psst: he's still in denial about his "inner geekdom".


----------



## JesterPoet (Aug 15, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> "Might I suggest CASH, then?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have to wholeheartedly agree with this.  I gamed significantly more than 3 times a month when I was what I assume your age to be, and I can tell you that my "social" calendar in college was significantly more packed than that of many of my jock or other non-gamer friends.

Now if you're not getting out with the rest of your time.... i.e. sitting around playing World of Warcraft with every free hour you have, then there's a problem and your mom might be right.  But if you can maintain a healthy social life AND game, you'll be way ahead of the curve.




			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Psst: he's still in denial about his "inner geekdom".




To be honest, though I think your statement is tongue-in-cheek, I also think it is probably right.


----------



## Majoru Oakheart (Aug 15, 2005)

My geekiest moment?  Probably my whole life.  Let's have a short list, shall we?

1) When I signed up for Hypercard Club(Hypercard is a basic Mac programming language) in Junior High because someone told me I could play video games after school there.

2) When I loved programming so much that I begged my mom to buy me a computer so I could program for fun

3) When I started up a BBS on my Mac and spent an entire summer dialing other BBSes and barely leaving my room

4) When BBSes led me to my first role playing group that played once a week from noon to 3 am.  We voted on which game to play each week (and played about 2-3 games each week, we'd switch after a couple of hours).

5) When I started up my own games to play DURING the week because 15 hours a week wasn't enough for me.

6) When my DM's mom forced him to change his game to every second week, I started up my own group to fill in the alternate weeks

7) Choosing a gf based on the fact that she played Magic the Gathering

8) Turning down sex to play Everquest and Magic the Gathering

9) Taking Computer Science in University.

10) My crowning achievement, this week I'm going to GenCon.

Wow...didn't realize my entire life could be summarized in 10 geeky points.  I am such a geek.


----------



## fusangite (Aug 15, 2005)

tetsujin28 said:
			
		

> As a general rule, I have found that anyone who considers high school the 'best years of their life' is really not someone you want to know



Well, I hated high school and so did most of my friends. However I do have a very good friend who did have a great time in high school that she has yet to equal. If I had taken your bigoted advice I might never have got to know her and I would have missed out on having a wonderful loyal generous friend. Let's try not to be "reverse bigots."

Being geeks doesn't make us worse than other people. But it doesn't make us better either.


----------



## STARP_JVP (Aug 16, 2005)

I think the (far too numerous) people who have turned down sex for role-playing or the like have got to take the crown here. Seriously, people - it's just a game!


----------



## Ashwyn (Aug 16, 2005)

STARP_JVP said:
			
		

> I think the (far too numerous) people who have turned down sex for role-playing or the like have got to take the crown here. Seriously, people - it's just a game!



It's just sex too. Choosing either one of them over the other is perfectly acceptable. Anyone who says different isn't getting enough of one or the other.


----------



## warlord (Aug 16, 2005)

He has a point. Sex no matter how good is still just sex. Just like RPGs are just games. Unless you play them in steam tunnels under a certain college.


----------



## fusangite (Aug 16, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> It's just sex too. Choosing either one of them over the other is perfectly acceptable. Anyone who says different isn't getting enough of one or the other.



But the problem here is that we have a community of people much more likely to be short of sex than short of gaming and a set of responses that appears to indicate the opposite. I think that's why some eyebrows are raised.


----------



## Rel (Aug 16, 2005)

I see no reason to have to choose between gaming and sex.  Just combine the two.

Just try yelling, "NATURAL 20, BABY!!" and you'll see how fun it can be.  Sex and Gaming: Two great things that go great together.


----------



## STARP_JVP (Aug 16, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I see no reason to have to choose between gaming and sex. Just combine the two.
> 
> Just try yelling, "NATURAL 20, BABY!!" and you'll see how fun it can be. Sex and Gaming: Two great things that go great together.




Just make sure you don't call out the name of someone's PC during sex.


----------



## Ralts Bloodthorne (Aug 16, 2005)

To the above: "DON'T LABEL ME, DUDE!" poster above...

Can I borrow your stick? I want to poke a dead body with it.

As for me, geekiest thing I ever did? Rebuild my Vic-20 from the circuit diagrams in the back of the user's manual after the roof sprang a leak.

When I new I had a tendency to be a nerd? When I realized that Star Trek was kind of boring, and Star Wars was just a fun, imaginative movie, and not two things to define my life over (not that I ever did, the ludriciousness of someone dedicating thier life to one of those two things, to spend ALL of thier time in a make believe world, and then looking down at RPG players while whining that they don't have a life, just struck me as funny)

It's when I realized that programming wasn't fun any more, so I quit. It was when I found out I could build a crossbow, and finished taking metal shop to the point that I could cold-forge or sand pit my own weapons.

I realized I was a nerd when I realized that I wanted to know more than the spoon fed crap that the teachers were shoving down everyone's throat in rote memorization patterns while blathering on about uniqueness and using your mind.

I realized I was a geek when I discovered it was more fun to go gaming than to go to the drunken orgy/bashes at someone's house or out in the woods.

So yeah, I'm a geek, and a nerd.

I'm also much, much cooler than I ever thought I'd be. (I can go into a bar, by myself, order a drink, and hang out without feeling self-conscious, can you?)


----------



## Merlion (Aug 17, 2005)

> I realized I was a nerd when I realized that I wanted to know more than the spoon fed crap that the teachers were shoving down everyone's throat in rote memorization patterns while blathering on about uniqueness and using your mind





See to me, that just sounds like having a mind of your own. I dont see what "nerd" has to do with it.





> I realized I was a geek when I discovered it was more fun to go gaming than to go to the drunken orgy/bashes at someone's house or out in the woods





And that to me just sounds like having your own taste in activities, and having some standards and common sense...I dont see where "geek" comes into the picture.


----------



## Einan (Aug 17, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I see no reason to have to choose between gaming and sex.  Just combine the two.
> 
> Just try yelling, "NATURAL 20, BABY!!" and you'll see how fun it can be. Sex and Gaming: Two great things that go great together.




You've got your gaming in my sex!  You've got your sex in my gaming!

Reeses' D&D-Cups!  You can't have just one!


----------



## Sorrow The Man Bear (Aug 17, 2005)

Assorted Geeks said:
			
		

> -turned down sex for pursuit of geekly activities-




I've been there. I once turned it down to finish the fire level of _Shinobi_ for the PS2.

Of my geekiest moment? I have several to date. Just today when browsing idly through the merzo.net ship guide, I commented "Ha. Halo is bigger than Unicron!". Just last weekend I was walking down the street after returning from purchasing a replacement power supply with my fiancee (whom I might add is the aforementioned turn-downee), and some kid did some flippy thing with a skateboard. I asked what the dex check for that would be, and she said, "No hon, I think that's a feat." Identifying the song in the bar scene of Team America as redone Star Wars cantina music, playing Star Wars trivia with the counter guy at the video rental, and much more. I wish I could think of some more.


----------



## Asian-American (Aug 20, 2005)

my most geeky thing was that i flatulated during physics class and then to make humor of it i calculated the wind velocity, pressure, sound frequency, and moles and yelled the figures out loud, hahaha


----------



## Algolei (Aug 20, 2005)

In elementary school, I tried to build a working robot.  That was nearly 30 years ago, but I still have some of the parts that I'm saving for my next try....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Aug 21, 2005)

STARP_JVP said:
			
		

> Just make sure you don't call out the name of someone's PC during sex.




If so, you'd better make sure it's your SO's character's name!


----------



## warlord (Aug 21, 2005)

I recently attempted to impulse a pair of leather pants. I am so ashamed of myself. Also one of my life's goals is to name my first son Anakin.


----------



## Algolei (Aug 21, 2005)

warlord said:
			
		

> ...one of my life's goals is to name my first son Anakin.



You, sir, are a monster.


----------



## Darkness (Aug 21, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> If so, you'd better make sure it's your SO's character's name!



 Though if someone were trying to win* this thread, it'd better be their _own_ PC's name.

*For certain values of 'win.'


----------



## STARP_JVP (Aug 21, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> In elementary school, I tried to build a working robot. That was nearly 30 years ago, but I still have some of the parts that I'm saving for my next try....




"See all those wires in there, Homer? That's why _your_ robot never worked..."
- Marge Simpson, _Itchy and Scratchy Land_


----------



## Algolei (Aug 22, 2005)

I had all the right components in there, just some of them were "used."  (Or "burnt out" might be more appropriate.)


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Aug 22, 2005)

I loved high school.  During the summers, I almost never saw my friends because we lived so far apart.  School brought us back together.

I've never turned down sex for gaming or other geekish activities.  I have DELAYED it, however.  My honeymoon night; we drove like crazy through a rain storm to get to the hotel before ST:TNG came on.  It was the episode where Picard goes home after the Locutus incident ("Family", I think the episode is called).  So we ate Taco Bell, watched Trek, THEN the honeymoon began.


----------



## Algolei (Aug 22, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> ...we ate Taco Bell, watched Trek, THEN the honeymoon began.



Mmmmm, Taco Bell.... :drool:


----------

